# Glass Tank Winsford cheshire



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

glass tank for sale, 2ft by 1ft. in good condition and is water tight. Does not come with a lid unfortunately. £8
located in Little Budworth near Winsford. 
pick up only.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck (bump)


----------

